# Something for the weekend in Chelmsford



## ale36 (18 Oct 2013)

Hi just to let you all know if you are interested in reptiles & Amphibians there will be a show this Sunday 20th of Oct here are the details taken from another forum:
Essex Reptile Clubs Breeders Meeting
Sunday, 20th October 2013
To be held at:
Norton Heath Equestrian Centre
Fingrith Hall Lane
Blackmore
Near Chelmsford
Essex
CM4 0JR
Private breeders selling livestock
Commercial dealers selling dry goods
Open to the public from 10.30am-4.00pm
Refreshments & licenced bar available
Admission:
Adults £4.00
Concessions £2.50
An adult must accompany under 16’s.
No sale of live animals to under 16’s without parent’s consent.


----------

